# 2nd Show-Second win for Magic!



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm very proud to announce DS Magic's Royalty won her second Sport Horse Competition this weekend (second show ever), qualifying her for Regionals. She took First as well as Reserve Champion. She also placed Second in Sport Horse Amateur. It was a pleasure showing this wonderful mare. 

Please excuse the braid- it was half out and we rushed some pics as I know you'd all be irate if I didn't have any.. :wink:
































































Waiting to show with a 10 year old boy in Showmanship, where they received a Blue..




























Looks like we're on to Regionals!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd forgotten to mention, Magic consistently placed above a Legion of Merit Muscat daughter in her Sport Horse classes. Not bad for her second time out..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats Dru, i'm so proud for you!! Love the pics especially the ones of you and Magic, you can see how much she loves you.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

She's so gorgeous! Love the picture with the little boy, his shoes have gotta be too big for him!


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW your REALLY PRETTY!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning horse! : )


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Congrats Dru, i'm so proud for you!! Love the pics especially the ones of you and Magic, you can see how much she loves you.


Thank you HLL. I am so glad I bought her. She is the sweetest mare with an amazing mind. Quite a stellar individual. Yes, she is very much loved.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Druydess said:


> Thank you HLL. I am so glad I bought her. She is the sweetest mare with an amazing mind. Quite a stellar individual. Yes, she is very much loved.


 Your very welcome Dru! My girls are all sweet and smart too but just a tad on the stubborn side lol. You can tell your girl is very well cared for and loved.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Carleen said:


> She's so gorgeous! Love the picture with the little boy, his shoes have gotta be too big for him!


Thank you Carleen! The judges just seem to love her! She is SO good with children; she takes such good care of them. I'm amazed at how well she's done for only ever being at 2 shows her entire life. And you can not separate that boy from his boots!! LOL


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's fantastic! congrats on the win! you must be so pumped to be entering your next show.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> That's fantastic! congrats on the win! you must be so pumped to be entering your next show.


Thank you for the encouragement! Yes, I am very excited and very grateful. It is especially satisfying as I've heard from a few that this mare would "never do anything" in show. Guess no one told HER that- LOL.. 
Just goes to show one needs to follow their heart and listen to quality, knowledgeable horse people steering them in the right direction, and I am fortunate to have such great people behind me..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

KissTheRing said:


> WOW your REALLY PRETTY!!!


Thank you; you're very kind!



ShutUpJoe said:


> Stunning horse! : )


She has turned into quite the beauty, with a good amount of talent. Thanks Joe! :wink:


----------

